# Audi 100 Advant quattro advice plz



## MGaz (Aug 9, 2006)

*Audi 100E Advant quattro advice plz*

hi.. just wondering what problems to look out for on an 2.8 v6 audi 100 advant quattro with 180,000 miles on the clock?
wants £600 for it? MOT till june 07 and tax till jan 07. is that usual kind of price?
Obviosly you can't tell with out seeing the car, but do u think it would probley fall apart on me after buying it? or are these cars pretty robust? and is 180,000 miles not a problem on these engines? or is that just wishful thinking?
how much could this cost me to repair if common things went wrong with it?

Looks in pretty good condition by the pictures. even engine bay, (but that could hide anything underneath)
cheers in advance, MGaz. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by MGaz at 7:29 PM 10/11/2006_


_Modified by MGaz at 7:42 PM 10/11/2006_


----------

